# What year is this specialized p1?



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm looking at this bike on craigslist, its a pretty good deal i think even though i'd definitely be swapping out some parts. One concern i have though is that in the listing the seller calls it a 2009 model however, from what research i've done on the bike it seems to be a 2005 or earlier due to the shape of the top tube. Could someone with more knowledge chime in and help me out?

thanks.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Definitely older. 2004/05 or so. Look it up in bikepedia. But it's for sure not a 2009


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. From some things i found on the specialized archives it looks most like a 2003 p.2. All the p.1's that i've seen are a single speed set up. Is that right?

The placement of the specialized graphic makes me think that it is a 2003. 

Thanks again for any and all help.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

That fork is not original to the bike and looks kinda lame.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Someone should be shot for putting that stem on a P1


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah the bike looked pretty lame but even after swapping some parts it would have been a good deal. Ended up passing on it. It was a 2003 model but the guy selling it still thinks it's an '09. The deal was just a little to sketchy.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

here's my '03
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/jfp43/IMG_4504.jpg


----------

